# Has Uber ever not paid you? What did you have to do to get paid?



## Uber Wife (Oct 15, 2014)

My husband drives for Uber & it kills me to see how unhappy he is. They will go weeks (the longest being about two months) without pay. Has anybody else have experienced this? What did you have to do to get it resolved?


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Uber Wife said:


> My husband drives for Uber & it kills me to see how unhappy he is. They will go weeks (the longest being about two months) without pay. Has anybody else have experienced this? What did you have to do to get it resolved?


While there are many things I dislike about Uber, the one thing that I have been pleased with is the fact that the payments have been regular. There was one week where there was a one day delay, but that was the only hiccup in the payments.

I assume that your husband has emailed them? Does he get his weekly payment statements? I would think that once the direct deposit has worked, there should not be a problem getting paid. I assume that he making more than the $10 a week phone charge.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

He should be getting paid every Thursday like the rest of us.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Uber Wife said:


> My husband drives for Uber & it kills me to see how unhappy he is. They will go weeks (the longest being about two months) without pay. Has anybody else have experienced this? What did you have to do to get it resolved?


have you seen the actual bank records? Or the Uber online dashboard? Is he actually going out and driving passengers?

For most of us, after the first payment comes through the rest seem to follow on a regular basis.

I get paid every Thursday, on rare occasion Friday. ONLY on weeks that I drive!


----------



## Uber Wife (Oct 15, 2014)

Yes, he works his butt off & when I look on his Uber online dashboard, there's a list of three payments that says they are pending. Thanks for insinuating that he's lying to me. You fail! 


LAuberX said:


> have you seen the actual bank records? Or the Uber online dashboard? Is he actually going out and driving passengers?
> 
> For most of us, after the first payment comes through the rest seem to follow on a regular basis.
> 
> I get paid every Thursday, on rare occasion Friday. ONLY on weeks that I drive!


----------



## Uber Wife (Oct 15, 2014)

He has been working for Uber for about a year. This is the third time they haven't paid for him for weeks (and then randomly within a week on different days, the payments are deposited - huge inconvenience). Every time when they don't pay for weeks, when I look on his Uber account, it says the payments are pending. He emails them & they say the payment will be deposited on a date. It doesn't happen. He emails them again, they take forever to respond and when they do, they blame the bank. The bank says absolutely not. He always runs into others who are having the same problem when he goes to the office. Maybe it depends on location? I don't know. I hope they deposit soon.



Oc_DriverX said:


> While there are many things I dislike about Uber, the one thing that I have been pleased with is the fact that the payments have been regular. There was one week where there was a one day delay, but that was the only hiccup in the payments.
> 
> I assume that your husband has emailed them? Does he get his weekly payment statements? I would think that once the direct deposit has worked, there should not be a problem getting paid. I assume that he making more than the $10 a week phone charge.


----------



## Foxer (Oct 16, 2014)

They have GOT to fix this. I would email the heck out of them, requesting it be escalated to upper management. I recently waited a very long time for a bonus to come thru. I finally asked them to please forward my issue to upper management.. and it was deposited that next week. Personally, it sounds as if something isn't connected right. Maybe try and resubmit the banking info again. I've only been paid late once or twice.. and I think one was this past labor day pay week.


----------



## Foxer (Oct 16, 2014)

Set a very respectful but firm tone in your correspondence with Uber via email when encountering an issue... especially like this one. It's not right that they be treating him like this. He is due payment weekly, and on time. They need to fix this issue immediately.. and with no further delay.


----------

